# Röthenbachklamm verwüstet!!!



## showman (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo Franken und Oberpfälzer,

da ich heute frei hatte dachte ich mir ein bisschen Bewegung in Form von biken könnte nix schaden. Gestartet bin ich am Brunner Berg (boah, noch so viel Schnee) Richtung Röthenbachklamm. Als ich dann den ersten Kilometer Klamm hinter mir hatte traf mich fast der Schlag.  Das letzte Stück vor dem Parkplatz an der Straße nach Brunn wurde von Waldarbeitern heimgesucht und zwar nicht zu knapp.  Anscheinend bekommen die Prämie für besonders breite Schneisen und tiefe Spuren. Noch schlimmer schauts im zweiten Teil nach der Straße aus. Der schmale Singletrail ist an manchen Stellen jetzt 3m breit. Von den tiefen Spuren der verwendeten Ameise gar nicht zu reden. Ab dem kleinen Wasserfall an der Steinbrücke bis zur nächsten großen Wegverzweigung ist fast alles umgegraben. Stellenweise war sogar schieben angesagt. Mir braucht jedenfalls jetzt keiner mehr kommen und sagen die Biker machen die Wege bzw. den Wald kaputt. Da kann ich nur lachen. Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei. Ach ja, die Alternativroute ist jetzt fertig und ausgeschildert.    Mountainbike Route zum Birkensee steht auf dem Schild. Einfach lächerlich. Wenn ihr am Wochenende nix zu tun habt fahrt mal raus und schauts euch an was da abgeht.

Gruss Showman


----------



## Coffee (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo showman,

vielleicht hat das aber genau der förster gewollt?? Ich denke gerade die Röthembachklamm war in letzter Zeit bei diesen stark in der Kritk, bezüglich wegen Bikern. Naja und nun haben sie denke ich ws siewollten, das nämlich kein Biker mehr das aufsucht !!!

schade sowas


Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. Februar 2004)

das seh ich jetzt net so. Es ist ja noch was übrig von der Klamm und ich denke die werden da schon noch ein bisschen aufräumen müssen. Wenns so wäre wie du sagst hätten wir mal wieder einen Beweis dafür das es in erster Linie nicht um Naturschutz geht sondern nur darum das manche Oberaffen ihre Macht demonstrieren wollen. Wenn die Biker nicht von selbst verschwinden werden sie halt vertrieben. Bei mir bewirkt das aber eher das Gegenteil. Ich werde auch in Zukunft durch die Klamm fahren, außerdem weiß wie ich mich in der Natur zu verhalten habe, egal mit was ich unterwegs bin. Nur warum soll ich mich immer ansch***en lassen von wegen Umweltschutz, Wegwerosion usw. wenn dann solche Aktionen laufen. Die Waldarbeiter haben die Natur wohl nicht zu schützen? Außerdem kann des ja net angehen das die Förster Narrenfreiheit haben. Wer schaut denen auf die Finger und wo bitte gibts den Narrenfreiheitsantrag? Den möcht ich dann nämlich auch.   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (13. Februar 2004)

@ showman,

ich bin da absolut deiner Meinung. Und verstehe solche Handlungen ebenfalls nciht. aber für mich äre dies eben mal wieder TYPISCH ;-(


coffee


----------



## ttbitg (13. Februar 2004)

na subber.
ist die drohung doch noch realität geworden.

@showmann
ich kenne mich in der klamm nciht 100% aus.
die klamm ist ja relativ lang.
kannst du mal schätzen wieviel % der klamm man nun vergessen kann?

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## showman (13. Februar 2004)

ich würd sagen ungefähr ein drittel (kann mich da jetzt aber auch verschätzen). Werd evtl. am So. nochmal rausfahren und ein paar Bilder machen.

Gruss Showman


----------



## ttbitg (13. Februar 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd sagen ungefähr ein drittel (kann mich da jetzt aber auch verschätzen). Werd evtl. am So. nochmal rausfahren und ein paar Bilder machen.
> 
> Gruss Showman



naja, immerhin.
danke für die info.


----------



## nobike (14. Februar 2004)

..... laufen doch grad rund um Nürnberg. Erlangen Richtung Kalchreuth ists genauso. Schmale Singles auf die man immer aufgepasst hat um den Boden NICHT aufzureissen sind plötzlich eine 3 Meter breite Schlammschneise. ich dachte für Wald und Wild wäre jetzt Ruhezeit ......
Also mir braucht kein Grünrock mehr was erzählen.


----------



## Rootboy (14. Februar 2004)

dock kein problem::: schnappt euch ne säge und nen Rechen und baut nen neuen Trail (Die IBC Klamm oder so). Von selbst wird er sich nicht aufbauen bzw. in nem Jahr haben euch die Wanderer wahrscheinlich einen neuen hingegelatscht.
Bei uns haben auch einfach 2 Waldarbeiter die in der nähe zu arbeiten hatten, einfach aus langeweile unsere Kicker zerstört   da hört dann der Spass auf, wenn die was kaputtmachen und nicht mal den Auftrag dazu haben werd ich Aggro.  Wenn die aber mit ihrer Ameise dahin müssen um was zu arbeiten kannst ihnen nicht viel vorwerfen


----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2004)

nobike schrieb:
			
		

> ..... laufen doch grad rund um Nürnberg. Erlangen Richtung Kalchreuth ists genauso. Schmale Singles auf die man immer aufgepasst hat um den Boden NICHT aufzureissen sind plötzlich eine 3 Meter breite Schlammschneise.



meine aktuelle alternative: 
erlenstegen - behringersdorf - oedendings - heroldsberg


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> dock kein problem::: schnappt euch ne säge und nen Rechen und baut nen neuen Trail (Die IBC Klamm oder so). Von selbst wird er sich nicht aufbauen bzw. in nem Jahr haben euch die Wanderer wahrscheinlich einen neuen hingegelatscht.
> Bei uns haben auch einfach 2 Waldarbeiter die in der nähe zu arbeiten hatten, einfach aus langeweile unsere Kicker zerstört   da hört dann der Spass auf, wenn die was kaputtmachen und nicht mal den Auftrag dazu haben werd ich Aggro.  Wenn die aber mit ihrer Ameise dahin müssen um was zu arbeiten kannst ihnen nicht viel vorwerfen




*lol* na Du legst ja mal wieder nen Ton an ;-( Woher willst du dnen wissen welchen AUFTRAG die Waltarbeiter hatten??? warst Du dabei???

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich glaube Eure Kritik geht am Problem vorbei

1. sind die Probleme mit den Mountainbiker und der Klamm nicht der Naturschutz sondern der Konflikt Wanderer - Radler

2. die arbeiten im Wald sind nun mal im Winterhalbjahr wegen der Beschaffenheit des Hoklzes (is trockener) und somit momentan wie jedes Jahr wieder gehäuft

3. dank der Waldarbeiten gibt es hinter dem Schmausenbruck so viele Trails
(wie glaubt Ihr sind die Trails entstanden? das sind alte Waldarbeitswege!)

Wir waren am Sonntag auch wieder an der Klamm und haben halt ein bisschen Hand angelegt. Bäume beseitigt und rausgesägt. Nur so können wir unsere Trails erhalten -> NICHT NUR KONSUMIEREN!!!!

Der Alternativweg zum einen Teilstück ist ziemlich deprimierend, naja mal schauen was das Jahr so bringt?!

Außerdem ich habe schon mal mit dem zuständigen Förster vom Forstamt Altdorf telefoniert, ist ein ziemlich umgänglicher Typ und er führt auch nur aus was das Landratsamt vorgibt.

Also bis dann
heavy Trails Martin


----------



## Heimwerker King (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Kollegas,

über ein paar Fotos von den Ergebnissen der Waldarbeiten würde ich mich hier freuen  , den wir stehen im Moment auch in der Diskusion   mit den Berhörden bezüglich Wegebreitregelung im Siebengebirge (südlich Köln/NRW). Da ist Anschauungsmaterial hilfreich, nach dem Motto "ein Bild sagt mehr als Tausend Worte"  .

Infos zum Siebengebirge hier im Forum.

Gruß


----------



## Bateman (16. Februar 2004)

Also bei uns hier in AMberg am mariahilfberg sägen und fällen die gerade auch Bäume um en masse...ein Trauerspiel...

is echt schlimm wie es da momentan aussieht...klar muss der Wald in Ordnung gehalten werden, aber so wie die da mit den Raupen und TRaktoren reinfahren könnte man momentan ein Motocross Renen veranstalten und es würde keiner merken..

Bateman


----------



## showman (18. Februar 2004)

Ja Waldarbeiten hin oder her. Sicher muss das sein aber geht das nicht ein bisschen schonender? Mir hat meine Erfahrung gezeigt das zwar die Stämme entfernt werden aber die Spuren von den Traktoren bzw. der Ameise bleiben erstmal.

@ Heimwerker King,

werd versuchen am Woende nochmal raus zu fahren (Wetterabhängig) und ein paar Bilder zu machen. Bin zur Zeit a bissl im Stress und hab wenig Zeit.

Gruss ins Rheinland   (meine Mum kommt aus Königswinter)

Showman


----------



## Techniker (19. Februar 2004)

nobike schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte für Wald und Wild wäre jetzt Ruhezeit ......



stimmt nich. 
1. winter = kalt = geringe luftfeuchtigkeit
2. kaum wachstum
beste einschlagsjahreszeit.
bingo ?


----------



## Hollandrad (19. Februar 2004)

Nur mal eine naive Frage: War es eigentlich überhaupt offiziell erlaubt um mit dem Rad durch den Röthenbachklamm zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (19. Februar 2004)

Hollandrad schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal eine naive Frage: War es eigentlich überhaupt offiziell erlaubt um mit dem Rad durch den Röthenbachklamm zu fahren?


wie bitte offiziewas? man hast du Sorgen, ist fahr da wo ich fahren kann und das ist so ziemlich überall (ja auch Berg hoch).
und ob das jetzt offiziewas ist mir Wurscht. 

und wenns ne offiziewas Trainingsstrecke wäre würde die sicherlich nicht vom Forst verwüstet werden.


----------



## dubbel (19. Februar 2004)

das war keine antwort auf die frage, ruth. 

@ hollandrad: soweit ich das verstehe, ist der teil verwüstet, der sowieso gesperrt war, oder?!


----------



## showman (22. Februar 2004)

von der Klamm gibts jetzt in meiner Gallerie. Bin heute nochmal rausgefahren. Jetzt wo der Schnee fast weg ist schauts an ein paar Stellen gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus. Habe heute auch mal den Alternativweg probiert. Das letzte Stück Richtung Birkensee ist ja net schlecht aber den Anfang ist  

Gruss Showman


----------



## Hollandrad (23. Februar 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> wie bitte offiziewas? man hast du Sorgen, ist fahr da wo ich fahren kann und das ist so ziemlich überall (ja auch Berg hoch).
> und ob das jetzt offiziewas ist mir Wurscht.



Lieber Rootboy,

mir ist schon länger bekannt, dass du auf alles und jeden rumsch**ßt. Ich habe auch nicht um deinen unqualifizierten Kommentar gebeten und es ist wirklich toll, dass du mittlerweile auch schon Berge hochfahren kannst, aber das interessiert mich auch nicht! Mach weiter so  

Mit freundlichem Gruss,
Hollandrad


----------



## Rootboy (23. Februar 2004)

Hollandrad schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Rootboy,
> 
> mir ist schon länger bekannt, dass du auf alles und jeden rumsch**ßt. Ich habe auch nicht um deinen unqualifizierten Kommentar gebeten und es ist wirklich toll, dass du mittlerweile auch schon Berge hochfahren kannst, aber das interessiert mich auch nicht! Mach weiter so
> 
> ...



merke schon mein Freundeskreis hier, wächst ständig  
@coffee...leider war ich nicht dabei aber zwei "kleine" Biker, die haben nebendran einfach Holz gemacht. Ich denke nicht das die Stadt zwei Leute in den Wald schickt um unsere Kickers kaputtzumachen. Ausserdem war des voll der Pfutsch die haben nur die Stützhölzer entfernt, wenn die des machen hätten sollen, dann hätten die das doch richtig zerlegt  
P.S. ich bewerbe mich hiermit bei Fr. coffee als Administrator, für mein eigenes Forum, das ASIriderforum...  
@Hollandrad
ich scheiss doch nicht auf alles und jeden, ich glaub du hast ein falsches Bild von mir. 
In real bin ich noch viel mehr Asi  

so


----------



## mamosch (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,

das ist momentan echt ein Trauerspiel. Überall wo man hin fährt liegen Bäume rum und die schmalste Singletrails kann man auch mitm Yeep befahren


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. Februar 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> von der Klamm gibts jetzt in meiner Gallerie. Bin heute nochmal rausgefahren. Jetzt wo der Schnee fast weg ist schauts an ein paar Stellen gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus. Habe heute auch mal den Alternativweg probiert. Das letzte Stück Richtung Birkensee ist ja net schlecht aber den Anfang ist
> 
> Gruss Showman



Hi Showman,

vielen Dank für die Fotos. Kann ich mir die auch für Foto-Doku runteladen?

Gruß
Heimwerker


----------



## showman (28. Februar 2004)

Hi Heimwerker King,

natürlich kannst du die Fotos haben. Dazu sind sie ja da. Wenn du mir deine e-mail Adresse gibst kann ich sie dir auch mailen wenn dir das besser taugt. 

Gruss Showman


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Februar 2004)

Moin moin,

da hams die Klamm ja schon a weng ramponiert. Aber das was auf den Bildern dokumentiert ist wird schon wieder. Spätestens in ein paar Monaten siehts wieder schick aus. Bei mir vor der Haustüre am schönen Tollensesee (in MeckPomm) ist man gerade dabei die letzten Waldstücke auszumerzen. Zumindest habe ich det Gefühl. Der Abstand zwischen zwei Bäumen beträgt nunmehr um bei 15 - 20 Meter, das Strauchwerk wird nach und nach ebenfalls entfernt, weil man muss ja auch was vom Wald sehen dürfen. Da kommen einem echt die Tränen. Das schlimmste kommt aber noch. Sobald die fertig sind hat der ADFC & Co. sicher schon ein Radwegekonzept eingebracht und ein zwei Meter breites Asphaltband führt wenig später durch den Wald. Nunja was ich damit auch anmerken wollt, ich will mal wieder fränkische Trails surfen. Leider fehlt die Zeit.

Grüßle aus dem Nordosten


----------



## showman (28. Februar 2004)

Säwäs ZZZZZorro,

dann musst du dir die Zeit halt mal nehmen. Meine Erfahrung mit den Waldfuzzis hatt aber gezeigt das zwar meistens (nach sehr langer Zeit) das Holz weggeräumt wurde aber an den Raupenspuren wurde nix gemacht. Die sind Vielerorts bei uns schon Jahre alt.

Gruss aus Franken

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2004)

im moment muss man zwischen birkensee und brunn ein bisschen northshore-erfahrung mitbringen: 
die brücken sind mehr oder weniger alle abgebaut, man kann meistens auf kanthölzern rüber. 
wenn man's denn kann...

ich vermute auch, dass ein teil des weges verlegt wird - an einer stelle fehlt eine brücke, dafür ist ein stück weiter ne neue brücke, wo bisher gar kein weg war.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (25. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Säwäs ZZZZZorro,
> 
> dann musst du dir die Zeit halt mal nehmen. ...


Mhh ... die Zeit wäre dann wohl das Problem. Naja, wird schon nochmal wieder was.

Zur Veranschaulichung meiner oben beschriebenen Waldzerstörung rund um mein Neubrandenburg noch drei Bildnachweise vom März. habe zwischenzeitlich noch schlimmere Ecken gesehen. Was die da wohl noch vorhaben...So bekommt man die Bikerbräune jedenfalls auch im Wald...


----------

